
Why SoftBank is paying $32B for ARM Holdings - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2016/07/18/softbank-paying-32-billion-arm-holdings/
======
mtgx
> “Why should they get all the money?” thinks Mr. Son.

> What if ARM Holdings turned itself into Qualcomm?

This is basically the type of thinking that (over the long term) will alienate
ARM's customers (perhaps even Apple, or Qualcomm itself).

Normally, I would be pissed off at this, but I'm not because I know such
actions by ARM would lead to higher popularity for the RISC-V architecture in
the future, not just for mobile, but also for IoT, which seems to be
Softbank's "big bet" with ARM.

It's not a "wrong" strategy for Softbank, just "different" from what ARM has
been doing so far, and although it could lead to much higher revenues,
profits, and market cap for Softbank, it should also have a direct negative
impact on the ISA's ubiquity and its number of licensees.

